# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  motor 48dc

## jakektm

καλησπερα, εχω ενα μοτερ dc 48βολτ, με φορτιο τραβαει 1 αμπερ, χωρις φορτιο περιπου 0.6 Α
τα ρευματα τα ειχα μετρησει και οταν δουλευε σωστα, ηταν τα ιδια.

τωρα , εχει λιγο πεσμενες στροφες , και καποιες φορες, θελει ενα μικρο σπρωξιμο με το χερι για να ξεκινησει.

μετραω στο μοτερ ωμικη αντισταση, 10ωμ, το γυριζω λιγο , παει στα 100 ωμ, το γυριζω λιγο παει στα 60ΚΩ!! 

γενικα σε καθε μικρο βημα, η αντισταση ειτε θα ειναι 60-100ΚΩ ειτε 10-50ωμ.

θεωρητικα να εχει καει καποιο τυλιγμα;

----------


## nyannaco

Τις ψήκτρες τις τσέκαρες να δεις σε τί κατάσταση είναι;

----------


## sofosal

όπως περιγράφεις τις μετρήσεις είναι σαν να έχεις κομμένο τύλιγμα στο ρότορα, η/ σε κάποιο τομέα του συλλέκτη...

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα καρβουνάκια δεν πατάνε όπως σου λέει κι ο Νίκος απ΄το Χαλάνδρι.. Εχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## jakektm

οκ παιδια, ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Το κοιταω και σας λεω τι εχω κανει

----------

